# Fitco Ground fogger...no instructions! Please help!



## Fairkitty (Nov 11, 2007)

I recently stumbled upon a Fitco ground fogger at a garage sale. Taking a chance as well as $5.00 out of my pocket, I took it home. It does look used, but slightly...and of course NO instructions! The foggers I have used before, you simply plug in, turn on and wait for it to heat up. This one it seems to need ice(?) added to the front compartment? I plugged it in, and the pump comes on, but I am assuming for the fog to come on out it needs the ice in there. ANY information would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi FK. No, you don't need the ice to make it run, you just need the ice to make the fog lay low. Did it come with a remote? It does need the remote to work. Also, fill it right to the top, there may be air bubbles trapped in the line. They work the same as a regular fogger.


----------

